# pictures of high racks on jeeps and Samurai?



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

I am starting a samurai project for a deer hunting, I am hoping to see some pictures of high racks on jeeps or samurai's. Please post pics if you got them.

Ron


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

I got some close up pics of my high rack on my samurai at home that I will try and post tomorrow.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's my Sammi. The top has a place for two seats and I have a rail I can install with camo mesh all the way around it.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Not too high, but here ya go! Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*They look great*

Drake, what size tires and how big of lift is on it? That stance looks mean. Who did you purchase your wrap and diamond plate from? Are the flares Bushwackers? I plan to have mine look veryvery similar with a Brush Guard Camo pattern. Let me know what else you have done to it and send me more pics if you have them to [email protected]. I plan on putting an aluminum elevated high seat/Rack on the back that is removable..


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*rbritt*

I don't know exactely what you have in mind, and I am not trying to be a know it all. I have a 1/2 ton chevy truck, topdrive, and it can feel pretty dicey in semi-rough terrain. I would not recommend having people ride or drive from on top of a Samarui. I used to own an 88 Sam and it was Great on the beach and riding around the ranch from the bottom. It was probably the best Beach vehicle I have ever had. I loved that little sucker. I think it would probably be great to drive to a spot then get up top and hunt. Just my 2 cents.:brew:


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*agreed Buckskin*

It will be a elevated beach seat in the back that will not be very high, just enough to see over the top. we have gotten rid of the Polaris's because they are too **** noisy and always having problems. I used a jeep last year and just enjoyed it much more and I can also use it at my beach house. It will be totally tricked out when its finished, I will post some pictures when finished. You have any leads on any good ranches in your County? We got off our Maverick County ranch due to the new expressway going right through the middle of our 10k acres, it was a great ranch. We have looked at a few and looking at another in Webb on 
Aug 8th but nothing set in stone. Thanks

Ron Brittain


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a buddy of mines....its a bad maama jamma


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

*Not a jeep or sammy.....*

'81 Ford Bronco, Thanks Capt'n C!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You guys are confused.*

Here are "high racks" on a Jeep


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

^
|
|
Trumped all


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Here are "high racks" on a Jeep


What Jeep?


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet Van! high rack pedaphiler. I think I can still see free candy on the side.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

love this thread


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

rbritt said:


> Drake, what size tires and how big of lift is on it? That stance looks mean. Who did you purchase your wrap and diamond plate from? Are the flares Bushwackers? I plan to have mine look veryvery similar with a Brush Guard Camo pattern. Let me know what else you have done to it and send me more pics if you have them to [email protected]. I plan on putting an aluminum elevated high seat/Rack on the back that is removable..


Rbritt,

I'm sorry to not have responded to you sooner as I was out of town! The tires are Interco Super Swamper TSL's 33x12.50-15 and they are on 2" back spaced wheels and then they are mounted to aluminum 1.5" spacers and then it's lifted with YJ Jeep lift springs (there is no body lift on it) and the lift springs are either 10-12" lift springs (can't remember which now) and they under the axles rather than a Spring over lift with OTT (Over the top) steering. Yes, they are Bushwacker 6'' flares. I can't remember where I got the wrap, sorry! The Diamond plate stuff came from either Calmini (http://www.puresuzuki.com/body_parts.htm) or Morris 4x4 center (http://www.jeep4x4center.com/suzuki-samurai/diamond-plate-accessories.htm), can't remember which, its been awhile.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ohhh, also, those are S-10 seats in it and alot of other things have been done as well!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Here are "high racks" on a Jeep


yowzza


----------

